# Where can I find these grips....



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I know about Swifty but he only has them in 40" lengths. I need 50"-55"
Thanks...Would like to get them in the US...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Mudhole has them*

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Other_5/Nu-Skin-Rod-Armor-Grip-Material

Maybe you could overlap them...


Sandcrab


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Acidwrap has em as well?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Acidwrap has em as well?


I think that is acidrod and you can buy it by the foot. I dont remember if they have all of those colors though.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Acidrod doesn't carry the colors that I'm aware of. I know Merrick Tackle carries them, but you need a wholesale account to buy from them. You might try calling Mudhole and ask if they are pre-cut or not. Sometimes they're just on a huge roll and if you call you can get a custom order.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got the black from ***********.com in 5.5ft. lengths


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

the nu-skin rod armour (switfty) only comes in 40 " sections to the best of my knowledge.

OF course you can buy 2 sections to cover a larger area, otherwise the X-flock (black) can be bought in 5 1/2 foot lengths.

If you run 2 sections and overlap them by an inch or 2 it will look ok and be hardly noticeable, or you can leave a small gap between the 2 sections and wrap some decorative thread and epoxy finish in the gap to make it look custom with a nice finish, just place the gap at a convenient location.


----------

